# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Μικρή omni

## bond

Μετά την αγορά της Cisco LMC-352 έψαχνα να βρω κάποια μικρή φορητή κεραία, για χώρους με καλό σχετικά σήμα, γιατι η Cantenna που έχω φτιάξει δεν είναι πολύ βολική.
Με αφορμή ένα αρθρο που διάβασα για κατασκευή omni από RG-213, έκοψα ένα κομμάτι περίπου 12 cm (πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι δεν υπολόγισα τίποτα) και απογύμνωσα 2 περίπου cm (1/4 wave) από την επένδυση του καλωδίου. Το καλώδιο το συνέδεσα σε ένα Ν-female connector, ώστε να συνδέεται στο pigtail. Δεν ξέρω ποσο gain έχει ή τι απόδοση, πάντως με πρόχειρες δοκιμές πίανω σήμα σε όλο το σπίτι (γύρω στα 15-20 m από το AP με δύο τοίχους ενδιάμεσα). Επειδή η κατασκευή είναι γελοία απλή και το κόστος πολύ μικρό, το προτείνω σαν μία λύση για μικρή omni κεραία.

----------


## panXer

Νομίζω ότι σε σώζει το diversity :P

----------


## bond

> Νομίζω ότι σε σώζει το diversity


Για εξήγησε, γιατί και εμένα μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εκπληξη να δουλεύει έτσι.

----------


## a_aris

Χμμμμ, αυτό δέν είναι και απαραίτητα καλό...

Η "κεραία" σου μπορεί να δουλεύει αλλά αν ξαφνικά σταματά να δουλεύει η cisco σου μήν παραξενευτείς. Το κύριότερο πρόβλημα είναι ο VSWR. Προφανώς εσύ δέν έχεις υπόλογίσει τίποτα οπότε αν η τιμή του λόγου είναι μεγάλη θα έχεις μεγάλη ανάκλαση και θα επιστρέφει κύμα πίσω στην κάρτα που μπορεί να σου προξενήσει ζημιά...

----------


## bond

> Χμμμμ, αυτό δέν είναι και απαραίτητα καλό...
> 
> Η "κεραία" σου μπορεί να δουλεύει αλλά αν ξαφνικά σταματά να δουλεύει η cisco σου μήν παραξενευτείς. Το κύριότερο πρόβλημα είναι ο VSWR. Προφανώς εσύ δέν έχεις υπόλογίσει τίποτα οπότε αν η τιμή του λόγου είναι μεγάλη θα έχεις μεγάλη ανάκλαση και θα επιστρέφει κύμα πίσω στην κάρτα που μπορεί να σου προξενήσει ζημιά...



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Επέστρεψα πίσω στην Cantenna μου. Το φαντάστηκα ότι ηταν υπερβολικά απλό για να δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## karm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από a_aris
> 
> Χμμμμ, αυτό δέν είναι και απαραίτητα καλό...
> 
> Η "κεραία" σου μπορεί να δουλεύει αλλά αν ξαφνικά σταματά να δουλεύει η cisco σου μήν παραξενευτείς. Το κύριότερο πρόβλημα είναι ο VSWR. Προφανώς εσύ δέν έχεις υπόλογίσει τίποτα οπότε αν η τιμή του λόγου είναι μεγάλη θα έχεις μεγάλη ανάκλαση και θα επιστρέφει κύμα πίσω στην κάρτα που μπορεί να σου προξενήσει ζημιά...
> 
> 
> 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Επέστρεψα πίσω στην Cantenna μου. Το φαντάστηκα ότι ηταν υπερβολικά απλό για να δουλεύει σωστά.


Tha mou epitrepsete ena sxolio sta anotero .

O VSWR , o logos stasimon sugkekrimena , einai polu sumantiko megethos gia thn apodosh enos susthmatos pompou-keraias . Epishs kai gia thn asfaleia ths vathmidos eksodou tou pompou . O kaluteros logos einai 1:1 , alla efikto einai to 1:1,9 analoga .....

Oi sugxronoi pompoi exoun asfalistika kuklomata kai otan ta stasima anevoun pshla (epeidh as poume epese ap ton anemo h keraia ) , tote kovoun h periorizoun to reuma sthn vathmida eksodou gia na mhn kaoun ta transistors ...... 

Stis kartes pou xrhsimopoioume sta wi-fi , pouthena den mas efista thn prosoxh o kataskeuasths , na prosexoume ta stasima kumata .......
Dioti profanos kai xoris katholou keraia na leitourghsh mia karta den tha pathi tipota . Sta CB as poume , to vivliaraki to tonizei prosoxh ......

Ara epishmeno , kakos fovhthike o filos o bond kai epestrepse sthn cantenna tou . H idiokataskeuh tou , afou apodidei , mporei na xrhsimopoithi xoris fovo gia thn karta , plhn kai to vivliaraki ths kartas leei prosoxh sta stasima ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Με αφορμή ένα αρθρο που διάβασα για κατασκευή omni από RG-213, έκοψα ένα κομμάτι περίπου 12 cm (πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι δεν υπολόγισα τίποτα) και απογύμνωσα 2 περίπου cm (1/4 wave) από την επένδυση του καλωδίου.


Να προσθέσεις και ένα κύλινδρο μήκους λ/4 (χωρίς διόρθωση λόγω διηλεκτρικής σταθεράς) από κάτω που να ξεκινά από το σημείο που τελειώνει η θωράκιση και προς τα κάτω. Ο κύλινδρος αυτός δρα σαν μετασχηματιστής προσαρμογής balanced to unbalanced (balun)
Balanced είναι το κατακόρυφο δίπολο, unbalanced η γραμμή μεταφοράς.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, αν και με ψιλότερο καλώδιο, είναι φτιαγμένο το εσωτερικό διπολάκι στο D-Link 900+ και δουλεύει μιά χαρά

----------


## rentis_city

Στο manual της Cisco LMC-352 πάντως, αναφέρει ρητά ότι η κάρτα μπορεί 
(θα) καταστραφεί, αν δεν συνδεθεί με κεραία...  ::

----------


## karm

> Στο manual της Cisco LMC-352 πάντως, αναφέρει ρητά ότι η κάρτα μπορεί 
> (θα) καταστραφεί, αν δεν συνδεθεί με κεραία...


Se authn thn periptosh pou anaferei o filos o rentis_sity xrhazetai prosoxh , outos oste na mph sosth keraia pou tha prosarmozei kai tha krataei ta stasima xamhla. 

Pantos ths d-link to 900+ kai h 520+ , den exoun tetoio provlhma .

----------


## bond

Ναι το διάβασα και εγώ στο manual. Αν και το κομμάτι που το γράφει φαίνεται να είναι standard FCC regulations, που είναι υποχρεωμένοι να γράψουν, υποθέτω ότι όντως μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα.
Από την άλλη όμως σκέφτομαι ότι αυτό που έφτιαξα ουσιαστικά δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από μία cantenna χωρίς το can, αφού απογύμνωσα από τη θωράκιση 31 mm (λ/4, όσο το μονόπολο στις cantennas). Οπότε υποθέτω ότι η μόνη διαφορά είναι στην κατευθυντικότητα. 
Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι όσο ασφαλής για τη κάρτα είναι μια cantenna, άλλο τόσο είναι και αυτό που έφτιαξα. Κάνω κάποιο λάθος στο συλλογισμό μου;

----------


## Alexandros

Η πιθανότητα να καεί η LMC και οι περισσότερες σύγχρονες κάρτες χωρίς συνδεδεμένη καραία είναι κοντά στο 0. Για λόγους κάλυψης σε κακή χρήση τα περισσότερα manuals αναφέρουν ότι καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται αλλά από εκεί και πέρα δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην πράξη.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## karm

Sumfono me ton teleutaio sullogismo sou bond .

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάνω κάποιο λάθος στο συλλογισμό μου;


Αν ο συλλογισμός είναι ότι δεν θα καεί η κάρτα, ΝΑΙ δεν θα καεί.

Αυτό που έχει η cantenna είναι ένα μονόπολο = δίπολο εκ κατοπτρισμού = ένα πραγματικό στέλεχος και ένα φανταστικό που δημιουργείται από τον κατοπτρισμό του πραγματικού στην αγώγιμη επιφάνεια (ground plane χωρίς να είναι plane).
Αυτό που έφτιαξες εσύ είναι ένα πραγματικό δίπολο, το ένα στέλεχος του οποίου είναι το εσωτερικό που προεξέχει και το άλλο ένα κομμάτι της θωράκισης. Αλλά η θωράκιση πάει μακρυά, γιαυτό αν θες να το φτίαξεις σωστά πρέπει να βάλεις τον κύλινδρο που σου είπα παραπάνω. Με τον τρόπο αυτό το ρεύμα στην κάτω άκρη του κυλίνδρου μηδενίζεται γιατί δεν έχει να πάει παρακάτω.

----------


## dalai

otan les na balei ena kilidro pos to ennoeis?na apogymnosei k'allo to kallodio kai na sfinosei ton kilidro?eksi gise ligo pio analitika tis energeies giati mou exei perisepsei kai mena ena mikro kommati apo to lrm400.

----------


## MAuVE

> otan les na balei ena kilidro pos to ennoeis?na apogymnosei k'allo to kallodio kai na sfinosei ton kilidro?eksi gise ligo pio analitika tis energeies giati mou exei perisepsei kai mena ena mikro kommati apo to lrm400.


Οχι, απέξω από την εξωτερική μόνωση του καλωδίου. Το μόνο σημείο που θα έχει ηλεκτρική συνέχεια με τη θωράκιση θα είναι το επάνω μέρος εκεί που κόβεται η θωράκιση και αρχίζει το διηλεκτρικό (άσπρο στη φωτογραφία). Φαντάσου το σαν μία κάλτσα που ανεβαίνει και διπλώνει

----------


## ngia

> Από την άλλη όμως σκέφτομαι ότι αυτό που έφτιαξα ουσιαστικά δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από μία cantenna χωρίς το can


Βάλε το μονόπολο πάνω σε μια επιχαλκωμένη πλακέτα (το ίδιο που είχες βάλει στην cantenna πέρασε το στην πλακέτα), με μηκος - πλάτος 10cm.
Εναλλακτικά στο επισυναπτόμενο υπάρχουν απλές κεραίες.

Για τα στάσιμα σίγουρα τα 520+, 900+ δεν καίγονται. Για άλλες κάρτες όμως που βγάζουν και περισσότερη ισχύ (ιδίως αν το λέει και ο κατασκευαστής) πρέπει να το σεβαστούμε απόλυτα. Αν θέλετε να κάνετε δοκιμές με κεραίες που δεν τις γνωρίζετε πρέπει πριν κάνετε τις δοκιμές να χαμηλώσετε την ισχύ του πομπού. (υπάρχει η περίπτωση να μην καεί το στάδιο εξόδου του πομπού, αλλά να υποβαθμιστούν τα χαρακτηριστικά του (αργός θάνατος))

----------


## bond

> Εναλλακτικά στο επισυναπτόμενο υπάρχουν απλές κεραίες.


Αυτό που έκανα ταιριάζει με την πρώτη πρόταση στο ένα απο τα επισυναπτόμενα, συγκεκριμένα σε αυτό το site.
Οι διαφορές αυτού του σχεδίου σε σχέση με αυτό που έφτιαξα, είναι ότι αυτός αφήνει 1/2 wavelength (προσαρμόσμενο με την ταχύτητα του RG-213, 40,5 mm) από τον πυρήνα του καλωδίου. Αυτό πρέπει να είναι λάθος, αφού και στο http://wireless.gumph.org/ στο οποίο αναφέρεται, λεει, όπως είπε και ο Μauve, ότι το ακρειανό κομμάτι δεν χρειάζεται προσαρμογή και είναι 1/4 wavelength. Eπιπλέον αφαιρεί την εξωτερική μόνωση και τη μόνωση του πυρήνα, που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ σε τι χρησιμεύει. 

Και μία ερώτηση προς τον Maueve. Αν αντί να κόψω τη θωράκιση την γυρίσω ανάποδα προς τα κάτω (σαν την κάλτσα που λες  ::  ), δεν θα έχω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με το κύλινδρο;

----------


## ngia

Διόρθωση (λόγω κεκτημένης) : 

http://www.wlan.freeuk.com/tech/ante...st-dipoles.htm

Αυτό που φαίνεται στο πρώτο σχέδιο που είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό που έκανες σαφέστατα δεν ειναι σωστό. Ειτε μεσολαβεί λ/4 ή οποιοδήποτε μήκος καλωδίου το ίδιο ειναι.
Η ιδέα σου με τον μανδύα μου φαίνεται σωστή, αλλα αν βρεις σωληνάκι ίσως τα αποτελεσματα ειναι καλύτερα.
Αν έχεις κάποιο 900+ που το χρησιμοποιούν με εξωτερική κεραία μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το εσωτερικό δίπολο (έτσι κιαλλιώς δεν θα του χρειαστεί)

----------


## MAuVE

> Και μία ερώτηση προς τον Maueve. Αν αντί να κόψω τη θωράκιση την γυρίσω ανάποδα προς τα κάτω (σαν την κάλτσα που λες :) ), δεν θα έχω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με το κύλινδρο;


Ναι. Το τελείωμα λίγο να προσέξεις να μην είναι όλο ξέφτια. Αφησέ το λίγο πιό μακρύ, γάνωσέ το με κολλητήρι και κόψε το παραπάνω με σωληνοκόφτη. Αν αφήσεις το διηλεκτρικό γύρω από τον πυρήνα να υπολογίσεις το μήκος του λ/4 με την ταχύτητα του καλωδίου, αλλώς με την ταχύτητα στον αέρα. Αρχή μέτρησης το σημείο που γυρίζει η κάλτσα.

----------


## dalai

possa dBi einai telika mia tetoia idokataskevi mporoume na ipologisoume? sto peripou esto...  ::

----------


## ngia

> possa dBi einai telika mia tetoia idokataskevi mporoume na ipologisoume? sto peripou esto


Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 2.2dBi

----------

